# Which Reef?



## jtaylor (Feb 10, 2016)

I would like to give the reef fishing a shot. I have never been, so looking for some advise. I have a 20' Keywest w/ 150 yamaha 4s and 60 gallon tank. Looking at maybe trying to go toward the end of next week if the weather works out. I live in Statesboro so the drive is about the same to Richmond Hill or Savannah. I was looking at CAT, DUA, KC, and SAV. Are they all about the same? Is it worth going on to CCA or J? Is that wise in a 20' boat? I've got a good GPS / Sounder / VHF. I would like to target keeper size BSB and sheephead. Thanks!


----------



## Sheepshead10 (Feb 10, 2016)

*Sav*

I don't know about keeper sea bass but last time at SAV we did excellent on sheepshead with one 21 inches and many more just under 20in, plus many more that were probably 20+ but pulled the hook. But all the sea bass were short.


----------



## Riplukelee (Feb 10, 2016)

DUA produces better BSBs in my experience. I've done well with sheepshead on both SAV and DUA. Sheepshead bite was great two weeks ago and I'm hoping to get out there again this weekend.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 10, 2016)

wintertime Keeper sea bass at KC and sheepshead.    Also an interesting variety and Lots and lots of quantity

Spring runs of Cobia, and spadefish spanish and cuda into the summer months     Bull Reds in the fall

More Keeper black sea bass in deeper water at CCA and J (also less pressure IMO).    I would make several trips to KC first.  

watch the wave forecast!!  I used to go to KC in a 19ft fish and ski style boat,   You can do it safely in 2 ft seas spaced well apart


If you have questions about how to fish the reefs let us know, should be lots of reports if ya search the archive


----------



## jtaylor (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. The weather and work didn't let me get out last week. Is it worth driving to Savannah to go to KC or just put in at Ft. Mac?


----------



## jtaylor (Feb 22, 2016)

Also where is the best place to get sea condition info? I have been using 

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS52.KCHS.html

Thanks


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 22, 2016)

yes, I use that NOAA link.  But for me, the a bigger factor is a longer period between waves..  I like at least 6 second period.  8-10 is ideal.  I usually don't like going out with winds greater than 10 unless they are forecasted to decrease throughout the day.   wind at 15 is OK, but just not preferable.  just like seas at 3-4 is workable, but not fun for anyone.  I use the "reefcast" chart at http://saltwatercentral.com/ReefCast-Offshore-Weather-Forecast.html   The less blue the better on that chart.  

You need to register to see the weather center. 

You can also check the buoy at Gray's to see what the actuals are before you leave the dock.  It will give you period, wave height, speed, and water and air temp.  all good things to know.
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=41008


----------



## jtaylor (Mar 8, 2016)

We went to DUA on Saturday and didn't catch a thing. We never found anything that looked like structure on the gps coordinates I had. There were several other boats there. How much does the structure come of the sea floor? Anybody got a screenshot of an example of what to look for? It was still nice to get out and thanks to everyone on here for the advise.


----------



## Riplukelee (Mar 8, 2016)

All of my numbers on DUA are more like debris fields than hard structure. I've found a few things sticking up two foot or so that I've found but that's it.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Mar 8, 2016)

This is from my old Garmin GPS/Depth Finder

The rise is not always prominent but you can see the fish on top.   My new one does not show the same fish icons but i can always see the fish clusters over the bottom.  

go to yer GPS coordinates, then make small SLOW circles with the boat and you will see the change on the bottom ,  It is helpful if you drop a marker when you see structure like  float or gallon jug tied to a weight with a rope set to the depth your fishing.  

If you drop bait and dont have a bite in a few minutes you are not over the structure

And if anyone is wondering my old transducer did not measure temperature so that 119 water temp is a bit off.  

Hope that helps


----------



## Riplukelee (Mar 8, 2016)

The thick red area in shark fighters pic is what most of my DUA numbers look like (add in a few humps and bumps). Sometimes I cast out from the boat and slowly slowly drag the rig back in feeling for any kind of snag so that I know I'm not fishing sand.


----------



## Dominion (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, but keep in mind that some of the "published drops" actually look like you took a handful of stones and dropped on the ground below you. So when you roll over top of that your graph will vary when you cross each stone. And the structure also varies in size at each drop. 
But if you are fishing over a ship, then you may see an 8-10 foot bump on the graph.


----------



## Riplukelee (Mar 9, 2016)

Dominion that's true. The barges on the SAV reef bump up between 4 and 6 feet. And they show up as solid clearly defined shapes. However, I've yet to find anything on DUA that presents similarly.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 9, 2016)

Wouldn't down imaging help?


----------



## skiff23 (Mar 9, 2016)

I fished the DUA last week and the numbers I have show prominate structure . We only caught short sea bass but there were thousands there. No Sheep Head.


----------



## jtaylor (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys


----------

